# Marrying Romanian girl in UK



## fazalkhaliq (May 27, 2013)

Hi sir /madam
I m international Pakistani student here in UK and just complete the 
Study. Now I want marry with a Romanian girl. I have national insurance number 
Bank account and dvla licence. But she just have Romanian passport and I'D
Nothing else. And she don't have work permissions in UK ..
My question Is
can we marry here in England or not.?
What are the basic requirements plz for marriage.?
How long will I get visa?
How much Is my chance to get visa as applying with Romanian girl?


----------



## fazalkhaliq (May 27, 2013)

Hi Sir/madam
Thank you very much

You know work Restriction on Romanian will be lifted from January 2014. 

I have another question in mind...
My visa will run out on 20 Oct 2013... If I get marriage certificate before visa expiry date like in September 2013 and I wait until January 2014 because restriction will be lifted and then I apply to Home office for EEA. 

Will this be OK or I will be considering overstayed.

hi
nobody reply to first post.. i m just worry


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


fazalkhaliq said:


> Hi sir /madam
> I m international Pakistani student here in UK and just complete the
> Study. Now I want marry with a Romanian girl. I have national insurance number
> Bank account and dvla licence. But she just have Romanian passport and I'D
> ...


I honestly do not know if you would have to obtain a different visa or not to marry your Romanian partner. 

However, even if you marry your Romanian partner, your application will be heavily scrutinize due to suspicion of marriage of convenience.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fazalkhaliq (May 27, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for your reply.
How the home office will think that this is marriage of convenience ..we are living together.. we have same address. All correspondence on one address. So wat the point of convenience..
Sorry to say you didn't clear me if I hv marriage certificate from registerar office and my visa expire after that and I wait until restrictions lifted I.e January and then apply for EEA .I WILL wait for your reply...thanks Animo


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


fazalkhaliq said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply.
> 1) How the home office will think that this is marriage of convenience ..we are living together.. we have same address. All correspondence on one address. So wat the point of convenience..
> 
> ...


1) A non-EU National student whose visa is about to expire is getting married to a EU-National. That its just plain common sense.

2) If you manage to marry your Romanian partner then yes, you could apply for a Residence Card under EU regulations even after your student visa has expired. Mind your partner will have to sponsor you as self-employed, and still it won't be easy.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## fazalkhaliq (May 27, 2013)

Hi Sir/madam 
Thank you very much for your good and quick reply I appreciate. 

I understand that I can apply for Resident card in January 2014 when restriction will be lifted...>> 

I got one point from your last reply that i should apply to Home office before visa expiring. 

I am still a bit confuse that 

how my partner will show to Home office that she is exercising treaty rights..???? if I apply before visa expiring... 

but I want to apply in January as she will not face hard restrictions.. 
and in January she will be able to apply easily for national insurance number and to get job in any place.... 

i will wait for your quick reply thanks


----------

